# New Orleans Jazz Festival



## Judy (Mar 25, 2008)

Assuming it were possible to get an exchange, which timeshare resort in New Orleans would have the best location for visiting the  Jazz Festival?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 25, 2008)

Judy,

Anywhere in the French Quarter would be fine. My choice would be the Quarter House if you can get it.

As you know the Jazz Festival this year will be held at the Fair Grounds Race Course (aka New Orleans Fair Grounds) locatedd at 1751 Gentilly Blvd, New Orleans - this is slightly northwest of the French Quarter.

For transportation options on getting to the Fair Grounds, see www.nojazzfest.com


Have a great trip if you decide to go!

Richard


----------



## johnstp (Mar 25, 2008)

Judy,

I've been attending Jazz Fest just about every year since 2000.  My advice would be to not worry about where to stay in relation to the Fair Grounds.  There are LOTS of ways to get to and from Jazz Fest from anywhere in NOLA.

Stay where you would prefer to be in the evening.  Too far off the beaten path, and things tend to get a little sketchy.  Also, finding a cab can be next to impossible.

I would recommend staying in the French Quarter or the Central Business District (CBD).

There's a great forum where you can ask any questions - http://www.nojazzfest.com/chat


----------



## Judy (Mar 29, 2008)

I booked Worldmark New Orleans on St. Charles Avenue.  It has the advantage of allowing me to stay through the entire weekend.
Do you think the location is OK?  I know it isn't in the French Quarter.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 29, 2008)

Judy,

You're about 4.5 miles away from the Fair Grounds at the Worldmark St. Charles Ave location.

You did well.

Have fun!

Richard


----------



## Hoc (Mar 29, 2008)

There is a shuttle during JazzFest that goes direct to the fairgrounds and then down Canal St.  So, the two timeshares in the Quarter closest to Canal St. are fairly convenient (Club La Pension and Quarter House).  Also, the shuttle stop on Canal St. nearest the Quarter is right around the corner from Hotel De L'Eau Vive, which is the closest timeshare to the shuttle.

I own there during JazzFest, but I rented out my Hotel De L'Eau Vive unit some months ago.  I will mention that JazzFest has gotten quite popular this year, especially with the artists that will be there (like Stevie Wonder, Carlos Santana, Billy Joel, Jimmy Buffett, Sheryl Crow, Al Green, Elvis Costello and many more superstars).  

I would highly recommend going if you can.  I had a blast last time I was there.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 29, 2008)

When is the Jazz festival?


----------



## bigrick (Mar 29, 2008)

New Orleans Jazz & Heritage Festival | April 25 - May 4, 2008


----------



## johnstp (Mar 30, 2008)

The actual Jazz Fest takes place on the Friday, Saturday and Sunday of the first weekend.  Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sundy of the second weekend.

Monday thru Wednesday (the Daze Between) are still pretty good, with lots of evening shows at the clubs and free, daytime in-store performances at the record stores in the Quarter.

IMHO, Jazz Fest is the best time to be in New Orleans.  WAY better than Mardi Gras.

Here are some websites that will help you out:

www.nojazzfest.com - Official NO Jazz & Heritage Festival site
www.jazzfestgrids.com - Listing of evening shows both weekends and Daze Between)
http://jazzfest.swagland.com/ - An treasure-trove of info for newbies and veterans


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 30, 2008)

The Hotel Monteleone is the official hotel for the New Orleans Fairgrounds.

The hotel is located at 214 Royal Street, about a block away from the Quarter House.

If you get a chance go into their Carousel Bar and Lounge off the Lobby - the Carousel circles 360 degrees as you enjoy your drink.

http://www.hotelmonteleone.com/

Hotel Monteleone Carousel Bar

Richard


----------



## Avery (Mar 30, 2008)

Judy said:


> I booked Worldmark New Orleans on St. Charles Avenue.  It has the advantage of allowing me to stay through the entire weekend.
> Do you think the location is OK?  I know it isn't in the French Quarter.



I am shocked you were able to get any timeshare at all.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 30, 2008)

johnstp said:


> IMHO, Jazz Fest is the best time to be in New Orleans.  WAY better than Mardi Gras.



I'd argue with you on that one.  Both are different, both are wonderful.  Depends on your mood.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 30, 2008)

Avery said:


> I am shocked you were able to get any timeshare at all.



The Worldmark is pretty easy to get any time of the year.  It's a limited timeshare due to its location (pretty inaccessible to anything once the streetcar stops running at night).  I turned down buying a Mardi Gras unit there for $1,000 because folks here on TUG said that it was overpriced at that rate.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 30, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> If you get a chance go into their Carousel Bar and Lounge off the Lobby - the Carousel circles 360 degrees as you enjoy your drink.



Was that Sazerac really strong, or is the room spinning?


----------



## johnstp (Mar 31, 2008)

Hoc said:


> I'd argue with you on that one.  Both are different, both are wonderful.  Depends on your mood.



You're right, of course, but my experience has been that Mardi Gras tends to attract people who are there get drunk, get **** and/or see how many girls they can get to flash.

The people who come down during Jazz Fest seem to truly appreciate the music and culture of New Orleans.  It just seems more real to me.


----------



## Judy (Mar 31, 2008)

Avery said:


> I am shocked you were able to get any timeshare at all.


  I own Worldmark.  I booked the second jazz fest weekend and several days leading up to it, on the first day that reservations opened (13 months in advance).  Surprisingly, there's still availability for owners.


----------



## roadsister (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Judy,
I just returned from the Worldmark there....I have several pictures of the resort posted on the Worldmark website if you are interested in seeing the resort itself.

I loved riding the street car down St. Charles...$1.25!  There were some problems with the room I had but...hey...beats paying the outrageous prices for a hotel!!!!


----------



## Judy (Apr 1, 2008)

roadsister said:


> There were some problems with the room I had but...hey...beats paying the outrageous prices for a hotel!!!!


What problems?
How was the kitchen?


----------



## roadsister (Apr 2, 2008)

Judy said:


> What problems?
> How was the kitchen?



The first 8 or so pictures are of the resort and the unit (including the kitchen), we had a one bedroom on the 9th floor: http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8Uas3LdkzapU 

I posted a review here: http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=13766&page=1#Post13766


----------



## cissy (Apr 3, 2008)

Your pictures are incredible!  They make me want to go all the more.  How did you get around to all of these places?  Did you rent a car, or take tours?


----------



## Judy (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting the links, roadsister.


----------



## bltfam (Apr 10, 2008)

this post was removed


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 7, 2009)

*jazz fest wkend 2*

I'm thinking about going to Jazz fest weekend 2.  Never been before.  Looking for a place to stay.  Is it too "wild" to take my (sheltered)15 year old daughter?


----------



## Hoc (Feb 8, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> I'm thinking about going to Jazz fest weekend 2.  Never been before.  Looking for a place to stay.  Is it too "wild" to take my (sheltered)15 year old daughter?



Jazz Fest is not particularly wild.  Just good music and a bit of a crowd.  But Bourbon St. on a weekend night is usually pretty hopping, and there may be some flashing for beads on Bourbon St. at any time of the year.  Other than that, I would say you should bring your 15-yr.-old.  Just stay off Bourbon St. on Friday or Saturday night.

I'm going with friends this year.

Just remember that it will be virtually impossible to get a timeshare trade in at that time, and a nice hotel room will go for $200-$250 a night.


----------



## bccash63 (Feb 8, 2009)

Judy--is the Avenue Plaza the same one that Wyndham owners can book? thanx, Dawn


----------



## mshatty (Feb 8, 2009)

bccash63 said:


> Judy--is the Avenue Plaza the same one that Wyndham owners can book? thanx, Dawn



Not Judy, but yes, the Wyndham Ave Plaza and WM New Orleans is the same TS resort.  Wyndham has a new resort, La Belle Maison, in New Orleans that is closer to the French Quarter area.


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 14, 2009)

Hoc said:


> Jazz Fest is not particularly wild.  Just good music and a bit of a crowd.  But Bourbon St. on a weekend night is usually pretty hopping, and there may be some flashing for beads on Bourbon St. at any time of the year.  Other than that, I would say you should bring your 15-yr.-old.  Just stay off Bourbon St. on Friday or Saturday night.
> 
> I'm going with friends this year.
> 
> Just remember that it will be virtually impossible to get a timeshare trade in at that time, and a nice hotel room will go for $200-$250 a night.



Thanks.  I do have a hotel booked.  Still hoping for a timeshare trade and I like the kitchen and a room to relax.  I will take the tip to stay off Bourbon St on the weekend nights.

Is it a relatively safe area - if we stay around the french quarter?  I'd like to stay somewhere and not have to worry about driving to the fest.  My daughter isn't sure if she wants to go.  URG.  I want to book the flights.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 14, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> Is it a relatively safe area - if we stay around the french quarter?



It's safe in the quarter.  But just outside, on the edges, can be risky at night if you don't know where you're going.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 14, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> Is it a relatively safe area - if we stay around the french quarter?



You'll know right away if you leave the "tourist zone" because there won't be any tourists!

We usually go to clubs and restaurants on Frenchmen St.  In the evening, we usually walk on Chartres or Royal to get there.  These streets have more of what we like in the stores so it's easy for us to window shop back and forth.

In general I'd say, the further you are from the river the fewer tourists there are.  This can be good and bad of course.  In the daytime I like to stroll away from the river just to avoid the crowds.


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 15, 2009)

I think we have a room reserved at the Marriott on Canal street.  Is that in the french quarter?  Is there public transport to get to the jazz fest from there?

I'm thinking of taking a cab from the airport, as it looks like most hotels charge for parking.

Still hoping for a last minute timeshare.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2009)

New Orleans Jazz Fest 2009 - Transportation Guide


Richard


----------



## Hoc (Feb 15, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> I think we have a room reserved at the Marriott on Canal street.  Is that in the french quarter?



The Marriott on Canal St. (I assume you mean the one at Canal and Decatur, not the J.W. Marriott a bit further north) is right on the edge of the Quarter.  If you walk up Canal St. to Bourbon at night, you'll see some seedy characters, but because it's so busy, nothing to worry about.  Better just to go around the corner, walk in on Decatur or Royal, and walk up to the action on Bienville.


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 16, 2009)

Hoc said:


> The Marriott on Canal St. (I assume you mean the one at Canal and Decatur, not the J.W. Marriott a bit further north) is right on the edge of the Quarter.  If you walk up Canal St. to Bourbon at night, you'll see some seedy characters, but because it's so busy, nothing to worry about.  Better just to go around the corner, walk in on Decatur or Royal, and walk up to the action on Bienville.



Thanks - good advise.  I'm still trying to find a cheap airfare.  
So excited about finally goning to NoLA.  Is the Jazz Fest totally mobbed (crowded) or is it not too bad and enjoyable?


----------



## Hoc (Feb 16, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> Thanks - good advise.  I'm still trying to find a cheap airfare.
> So excited about finally goning to NoLA.  Is the Jazz Fest totally mobbed (crowded) or is it not too bad and enjoyable?



I was there last in 2005, just before Katrina.  It was busy, but not so crowded it was unenjoyable.  I assume it's a bit lighter now.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 16, 2009)

bigrick said:


> You'll know right away if you leave the "tourist zone" because there won't be any tourists!
> 
> We usually go to clubs and restaurants on Frenchmen St.  In the evening, we usually walk on Chartres or Royal to get there.  These streets have more of what we like in the stores so it's easy for us to window shop back and forth.
> 
> In general I'd say, the further you are from the river the fewer tourists there are.  This can be good and bad of course.  In the daytime I like to stroll away from the river just to avoid the crowds.



What's the appeal of Frenchmen St? I was there yesterday, in broad daylight, and it creeped me out. Of course, I'm a woman visiting NOLA solo this time, so I wouldn't venture certain places here after dark. Frenchmen St is rather seedy, not touristy but that's probably for a reason. Why is there razor wire around so many walls there? Hmmm, I guess I'll just ask the next NOLA cop I see, since I'm still here for a couple more days.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 16, 2009)

Carol C said:


> What's the appeal of Frenchmen St?



They have several really nice jazz/blues clubs on that one street, without the crowds and noise of Bourbon St.  Snug Harbor in particular has some great acts every night, including Charmaine Neville most Monday nights, and some of the best burgers in NOLA.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 18, 2009)

Hoc said:


> They have several really nice jazz/blues clubs on that one street, without the crowds and noise of Bourbon St.  Snug Harbor in particular has some great acts every night, including Charmaine Neville most Monday nights, and some of the best burgers in NOLA.



Charmaine Neville played there this past Monday, but I wouldn't feel safe going to/from that area alone, being a woman. I toured a timeshare there for info purposes...and there was shiny new razor wire separating it from the abandoned property next door. Why would they have so much razor wire in that area of NOLA? I don't recall noticing new razor wire in the Quarter.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 19, 2009)

Carol C said:


> I toured a timeshare there for info purposes...



I toured that timeshare.  Had a 2 pm appointment and arrived at 2 pm.  They made us wait in the hall for 20 minutes before they called us in to check us in.  15 minutes into the presentation, the saleswoman realized we were not going to buy, but the manager told her she had to hold us there for 90 minutes, anyway.  And then they said that the 90 minutes ran from the 2:20 pm checkin time, not from the time we arrived.  Very irritating.  We did, however, get 2 ghost walks, 2 garden district walks, and 2 all day "deluxe" City Tours, so probably about $200 worth of stuff.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 21, 2009)

Hoc said:


> I toured that timeshare.  Had a 2 pm appointment and arrived at 2 pm.  They made us wait in the hall for 20 minutes before they called us in to check us in.  15 minutes into the presentation, the saleswoman realized we were not going to buy, but the manager told her she had to hold us there for 90 minutes, anyway.  And then they said that the 90 minutes ran from the 2:20 pm checkin time, not from the time we arrived.  Very irritating.  We did, however, get 2 ghost walks, 2 garden district walks, and 2 all day "deluxe" City Tours, so probably about $200 worth of stuff.



Steve, I'm interested in receiving the same incentives you did.  Who do I need to see to get everything?

We're headed back to NOLA a month from today actually (3/20).


----------



## bigrick (Feb 21, 2009)

Hoc said:


> They have several really nice jazz/blues clubs on that one street, without the crowds and noise of Bourbon St.  Snug Harbor in particular has some great acts every night, including Charmaine Neville most Monday nights, and some of the best burgers in NOLA.



Exactly!  

The Esplanade side of the French Quarter is very quiet and nearly deserted of almost all "tourists" in the evenings.  ("Tourist" can be defined as those who go to NOLA and dine only at TGIFridays or McDonald's just to be food safe.  If you go to either of these in addition to feasting on Creole food, you're probably ok.  )  A block or two (depending which streets you are take to get there) after Esplanade is Frenchmen St.  There are many more people on this street -- locals, tourists, and everyone else!

We like Snug Harbor, the Spotted Cat, and dinner at Adolfo's above the Apple Bar.  Low key places to enjoy food and music.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 21, 2009)

bigrick said:


> Steve, I'm interested in receiving the same incentives you did.  Who do I need to see to get everything?



It was at the small storefront on Decatur, about a block or so from Conti.  North side of Decatur, and they're touting all kinds of tours.  He didn't offer everything, we just kept asking for more stuff until he was offering what we wanted.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 4, 2009)

Hoc said:


> It was at the small storefront on Decatur, about a block or so from Conti.  North side of Decatur, and they're touting all kinds of tours.  He didn't offer everything, we just kept asking for more stuff until he was offering what we wanted.



Thanks for the info.  

It's always nice to learn from the pros.  Just keep asking for more until they offer what you want.  It's kinda like buying an additional timeshare: buy only when they accept your price.


----------

